

Ask HN: I set up my company too early. - moogy

I was told that it was better to set up my company sooner rather then later. I set up a Delaware C-Corp but my company hasn't made any money yet and I'm face with franchise tax filing. I don't know what to do or how file these on my own and have no money to pay them. What is my best route here?
======
markmccraw
I'm sure there is a guide somewhere on the Delaware Division of Revenue state
website. Tax law may be complicated but it's not a secret. Since you have no
revenue I imagine that it won't be super complicated and that even if you make
a mistake or two that no one will ever look at your return. (Maybe if you go
public way down the line?)

Paying someone may "only" cost a few hundred bucks since there's gonna be
zeros all over the place and this is likely to be deductible from your next in
Delaware.

Disclaimer: Not a lawyer, accountant, etc.

